# human body exhibition



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2012)

http://www.bodyworlds.com/Downloads/Temp/Rom/Teacher/BW_ITA_GUIDA_EDU_2011.pdf




http://sport.sky.it/sport/altri_sport/photogallery/2012/09/06/human_body_exhibition_kiev.html


----------

